# Don't like to cuddle



## Giro flee

I hate cuddling. Every time I try to do it I can't stop fidgeting. I hate having somebody restricting my movement. H of course always wants to throw an arm or leg over me when in bed, I lay there as long as I can but within a few minutes I just have to move. Does anybody else have trouble sitting still long enough for their spouse to enjoy spooning and such? I rarely sit still and can't understand how people can get comfortable when their movement is restricted or even how people can sit still for such long periods of time.


----------



## I got this

My wife isnt a cuddler either but she knows I like to feel close to her so we talked about it and I can hold her for a few and then let it be. We also hug a lot standing up and that makes up for it. Work it out with commucation


----------



## Jane_Doe

I'm not a big cuddler like that either, body warmth and pressure makes me irritated and twitchy, not relaxed. Especially in bed. So we worked it out so that in bed, I get to be the big spoon, that way I'm not constricted by him, and after he's asleep or I'm about to fall asleep, I can roll over and have my own space.


----------



## ginger-snap

I am exactly the same, except I still love cuddling. I just am not good at it, because of the overwhelming need to move if I feel restricted. I wish I could be one of those people that can sleep wrapped in someone's arms, but I'm not. I even get itches all over when my movement is restricted. It's bizarre.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar

My ex wife was not a cuddler either. She couldn't stand to feel my heartbeat, or my breathing. It was a big deal for me, and I am sure it is for others as well. When I started dating after the divorce, that was one of the things I was looking for actually. Someone who loved cuddling. My SO can't get close enough to me and it is wonderful


----------



## Mavash.

I'm the same way. I do two things. One I've worked up to it. At first I could only stand it for a few minutes and now I'm up to about 15. My husband loves to cuddle so I make the effort. I challenge myself to go as long as I can before the fidgeting starts. Lol

Two I cuddle him. Spooning him works better for me and I can do that for a lot longer than 15 minutes.

So almost every night I do both. He cuddles me till I can't stand it then I cuddle him until I can't stand it again. I'm still trying and I'm doing my best.


----------



## RandomDude

:scratchhead:

Isn't cuddling spooning and vice versa? It's the same for me


----------



## Mavash.

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> Isn't cuddling spooning and vice versa? It's the same for me


It is. I do better holding than I do being held.


----------



## Giro flee

H knows how I feel about cuddling so sometimes he will aggressively grab me and trap me until I am almost hyperventilating. I guess I haven't tried to really hold him since he's so much taller than me. The wrestling matches are more enjoyable than romantic cuddling, sometimes I think I'm just a little weird.


----------



## Mavash.

Giro flee said:


> H knows how I feel about cuddling so sometimes he will aggressively grab me and trap me until I am almost hyperventilating. I guess I haven't tried to really hold him since he's so much taller than me. The wrestling matches are more enjoyable than romantic cuddling, sometimes I think I'm just a little weird.


I know I'm weird but trapping me wouldn't be okay with me. I hyperventilate as well being held too long.


----------



## SouthernMiss

I absolutely cannot be touched while trying to fall asleep. I don't do any cuddling at all then. I do love to snuggle with DH but not if I feel restricted. I like to lay the length of him, my head resting on his chest...him laying on his back flat...his arm around my back...this is Heaven...close to my DH but not restricted. 

DH was really hurt when he found out we couldn't sleep in each other's arms. It makes me feel restricted and I can and will have a panic attack. But we've worked it out. I'm quirky lol


----------



## Thumper

I love cuddling, but after 6 knee and 2 shoulder surgeries, the blood just doesn't flow like it used to, to those areas, so I need to move. If only I could take some of those college football days back.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Giro flee said:


> I hate cuddling. Every time I try to do it I can't stop fidgeting. I hate having somebody restricting my movement. H of course always wants to throw an arm or leg over me when in bed, I lay there as long as I can but within a few minutes I just have to move. Does anybody else have trouble sitting still long enough for their spouse to enjoy spooning and such? I rarely sit still and can't understand how people can get comfortable when their movement is restricted or even how people can sit still for such long periods of time.


I love and adore cuddling.. .the more touch the better....

BUT ... and this is a big one...when I roll over to sleep... I, too, am not comfortable with arms, legs on me..(unless I am dead tired)....I am a fidgety one... a very light sleeper ...and really...He'd probably not get any sleep at all if I kept moving around and his arm with it... 

What I do like though... is our Butts touching while we both lay the opposite direction on our sides... sometimes his hand may go there and that doesn't bother me.. I have went to sleep on my stomach with my hand holding on to his member too.. that is just comforting somehow. ha ha

Back in the day it was such a rarity to fall asleep in his arms.. I literally had to be DEAD tired/ bushed ... I remember this happening once on the living room floor and how wonderful it felt to wake up IN HIS ARMS like that... ..he always wanted that to happen more often....if he had his way - he'd hold me every night while we slept.


----------



## lostinthought4ever

I only like cuddling with my kids. Always have. When my husband and I first got to near me, or his arms wrapped around me, like im just laying on his arm, I could do it. But the moment he wrapped an arm, leg put his leg on mine and got close, with in seconds I'm having trouble breathing, I get hot really fast and have to get away from him. Even to this day, I hate it. But put my 4, 3 or 11mo in bed with me, and ill sleep like a well trained baby. Especially my 3 and 11mo, since we co-slept.


----------



## bkaydezz

Ohhh me too! I have gotten better at snuggling over a long time. His arm feels like my leg haha! I think that is one issue for me is his size being tall and works out his muscles squish me. I feel bad sometimes because he loves it and i just feel like i cant breathe most times. I like to hold him when we do though so i know im doing the squishing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland

Being in his arms at night as we go to sleep is my place of peace. Usually we go to our own sides of the bed some time during the night but as soon as we wake it is back to cuddling.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Not just spooning - I like for the guy to be on his back and me with my head on his chest and leg swung over his. Cuddling can also be snuggled up on the sofa, half lying on top of each other. I can sleep snuggled facing someone, too.

Eventually I need to move/stretch but I'm not actually fidgety unless I'm really just uncomfortable.

Talk to her - ask her to try to snuggle a little each day and understand when she isn't, it's not a reflection on how she feels about you.


----------



## Jellybeans

I love cuddling.


----------

